# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Zebra Finch (αρσενικό)....επιβήτορας;

## vagg

παιδιά όποιος ξέρει ας με ενημερώσει...λοιπόν έχω σε μια κλούβα 2 ζευγάρια zebra finch...πριν απο κάνα 10 ήμερο το ένα μου ζευγάρι(1) έκανε αυγά 4/5 είναι γόνιμα...όλα μια χαρά μέχρι που τώρα έχει 3-4 μέρες που καβαλούσε την άλλη θηλύκια δεν ξέρω αν έκανε κάτι γιατί ήταν πολυ σύντομο και σήμερα βρήκα 2 αυγα μεσα στην φωλιά του άλλου ζευγαριού...ο άλλος αρσενικός(2) ομως δεν ειναι σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής...υπάρχει η περίπτωση να εχει ζευγαρώσει και με τις 2?ααα να πω επίσης οτι όταν η πρώτη η ''νόμιμη'' θηλύκια βγαίνει απο τη φωλιά αυτος την αντικαθιστά κλωσώντας τα αυγα...αυτα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αρχικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις δύο ζευγάρια zebra finch με φωλιές, στον ίδιο χώρο καθώς είναι αρκετά διεκδικητικά πουλιά και κάποια στιγμή θα έχεις τσακωμούς. Ίσως να τους έχεις γλυτώσει προς το παρόν γιατί ο ένας αρσενικός είναι ακόμα μικρός! Μπορούν να συμβιώνουν τις περιόδους συντήρησης και πτερόροιας αλλά όχι κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής. 

Γενικά ξέρω ότι τα ζεμπράκια είναι μονογαμικά πουλιά αλλά έχει τύχει να ακούσω περιπτώσεις που "απατούν" το ταίρι τους. Βέβαια αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν βάτεμα μπορεί τα αυγά της άλλης θηλυκής να είναι άσπορα. Αφού έχει στον έλεγχό του τη "νόμιμη" φωλιά, αυτό είναι και το ταίρι του!

----------


## vagg

μάλλιστα...τι να πω δεν ξέρω...θα δείξει απο βδόμάδα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ξέρεις πόσο μηνών είναι το αρσενικό ζεμπράκι που είναι μικρό;

----------


## blackmailer

Θα διαφωνήσω λίγο με την Κων/να και θα πω ότι εάν είναι σε μεγάλη κλούβα δεν έχουν θέμα τα ζεμπράκια καθώς είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά και στη φύση εμφανίζονται σε σμήνη των πολλών!! έχει τύχει να δω εξωτερικές κλούβες με δεκάδες ζεμπράκια τα οποία αναπαράγονται ελεύθερα και δεν έχουν θέματα. μικροδιεκδικήσεις σίγουρα θα εμφανιστούν αλλά μέχρι εκεί...επίσης κάνοντας μια έρευνα στο youtube θα βρεις πάμπολλα aviaries με ζεμπράκια εκατοντάδες που μπαινοβγαίνουν σε φωλιές κτλ. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό, τόσο απο άποψη χώρου ή απο θέματα γενετικής-αιμομιξίας αλλά σίγουρα μπορούν να συμβιώσουν. νομίζω το θέμα υπάρχει εάν ξαφνικά βάλεις πχ 4 ζευγάρια σε μια κλούβα. εάν όμως εισαχθούν σταδιακά και απο μικρό αριθμό είναι οκ. 
στο θέμα μας τώρα, μην αποκλείσεις το φαινόμενο του "κέρατου" αλλά επίσης μην αποκλείσεις και ότι ο μικρός δεν μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει, ήδη απο τους 7-8 μήνες είναι ικανά για αναπαραγωγή, ειδικά εάν είναι δυνατά και υγιή πουλιά που έχουν γυμναστεί σε μεγάλες κλούβες πτήσεις!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν έχουμε πολλά ζευγάρια σε μία κλούβα δε ξέρουμε ποιος θα είναι ο πατέρας. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, κάνουν τα ίδια την επιλογή τους χωρίς να μας "ενημερώσουν". Τώρα τα μικρά τι θα τα κάνεις; Δε μπορείς να τα ζευγαρώσεις μεταξύ τους από τα δύο ζευγάρια αφού μπορεί να είναι αδέλφια από τον ίδιο πατέρα και θα υπάρξει αιμομιξία. Και να ήταν μάλιστα ζευγάρια, ποτέ δε ξέρεις για τυχόν απάτες που μπορεί να είναι καρποφόρες!!

Εγώ θα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ περισσότερο πέρα από την αρμονική αναπαραγωγή... και συγκατοίκηση!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως Νεκτάριε έχεις δίκιο ότι σε μεγάλες κλούβες μπορούν να αναπαράγονται πολλά ζευγάρια μαζί! Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τις διαστάσεις της συγκεκριμένης κλούβας που τα έχει ο Βαγγέλης  ::  Αλλά ναι σε aviaries και εγώ έχω δει πολλά ζευγάρια με ξεχωριστές φωλιές να συμβιώνουν χωρίς πρόβλημα! Σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση!  :Big Grin:  Βέβαια όντως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να γίνεται με πολύ έλεγχο όλο αυτό για αποφυγή αιμομιξίας κλπ., το οποίο μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο  ::

----------


## vagg

η κλούβα ειναι 1,70χ1,70x1,70....λοιπόν παιδιά τα αυγά ειναι άσπορα...κ σήμερα είδα την δική του θηλύκια τον τσίμπησε και μου φάνηκε σαν να μαζεύτηκε γτ οταν τον πλησίαζε η αλλη έφευγε...se 2 μέρες σπανέ τ αυγα θα δω συμπεριφορά...ο μικρός είναι 5,5 μηνών!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, τον μάλωσε η σύζυγος! Όντως 5,5 μηνών είναι μικρός για ζευγαρώματα ακόμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, σε 1- 1,5 μήνα όμως θα αρχίσει και αυτό! 

Η κλούβα είναι όντως μεγάλη ειδικά για 2 ζευγάρια μόνα τους, απλά όταν μεγαλώσει και ο άλλος αρσενικός έχε το νου σου στη συμπεριφορά γιατί πολλές φορές τα πουλάκια είναι απρόβλεπτα. Εκεί που κάποια δεν έχουν θέμα, κάποια άλλα μπορεί να έχουν!  :winky:

----------


## vagg

Ναι είναι απίστευτα πουλιά σκηνή ζήλιας που ακούστηκε...?τι πω δεν ξέρω κ τ αρσενικά τα πάνε πολύ καλά γ τω ωρα τα έχω πετύχει να ξυνει τ ένα τ άλλο είχα αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι μήπως ήταν τίποτα gay( :Stick Out Tongue: )αλλά τελικά δεν νομίζω αφού άλλος θα γίνει πατέρας...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχα, όχι μην ανησυχείς!!

----------


## blackmailer

χαχχαχα...gay!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ήματον παναγία μου τί ακούωωω !!!!? :oopseyes:  :: 
χαχαχχαα!!

Λοιπόν να ξέρεις πως αν πετύχεις το ένα αρσενικό να "βατέβει" το άλλο , δεν είναι ομοφυλόφιλα απλά το ένα (αυτό που καβαλάει) δείχνει την υπεροχή του στο άλλο !!!
Η συμπεριφορά του αρσενικού σου μάλλον είναι ένδειξη πατρικότητας και θεωρώ πως μπορεί και να μην υπάρξει θέμα τσακωμού!
Με τις διαστάσεις που έχεις δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα τσακωμού , αλλά και σε περίπτωση τσακωμών να ξέρεις πως θα χωριστούν σε δύο μεριές στο κλουβί και έτσι και εσύ θα δείς το κάθε ζευγάρι σε ποιά μεριά συχνάζει συνήθως , οπότε εκεί θα βάλεις την φωλιά τους αλλά και το σκεύος τροφής και νερού!!
Οι φωλιές και τα σκεύη θα πρέπει να είναι ίδια !!!!
Γενικά είσαι πολύ καλά απλά θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ζευγαρώστρες για να κάνεις τις αναπαραγωγές και την κλούβα να την έχεις για τα εργένικα πουλιά , τα γέρικα , τα νεαρά αλλά και ως μέρος πτήσεων και ξεκούρασης .
Δηλαδή μέσα σε ένα χρόνο περίπου 2-3 μήνες θα έχεις εκτός κλούβας τα ζευγάρια!!!
Καλή συνεχεια !!!

----------


## vagg

Ναι ρε παιδιά ξέρω αστειευόμουν για το gay...ε μπας περιπτώσει φίλε Μάριε με βοήθησες πολύ για την συνεχεία της αναπαραγωγής αλλά κ γενικά για το πως θα συμπεριφερθώ όταν φτιάξω το δικό μ κοπάδι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βαγγέλη μην ανησυχείς , πλάκα σου έκανα και εγώ!  
Ελπίζω όντως να σε βοήθησα ... Απλά πρόσεχε , όπως πρόσφατα έμαθα από ένα πολύ έμπειρο άτομο ,
《Η θεωρία απο την πράξη έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση》..
Οπότε δεν τελείωσε η ιστορία , κάθε μέρα θα παρατηρείς τα πάντα αν τελικά τα έχεις όλα μαζι !!
Καλή συνεχεια φίλε μου!

----------


## vagg

Και να θές να ξεκολλήσεις δεν σ αφήνουν...οπότε τα μάτια μου δεν θα φεύγουν απο πάνω τους... :Happy0062:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι απίστευτα πουλιά τα άτιμα! Αυτό το πέρα δώθε τους και το κορνάρισμα με ξετρελαίνει!  ::

----------


## vagg

Λοιπόν άνοιξαν τα δυο σήμερα ο αρσενικός δεν ξεκολλάει απο την φωλιά εδώ και τρεις μέρες για την ώρα όλα περίφημα....! :Happy:  H άλλη η θηλύκια έχει 4 αυγά και κλοσσαει κανονικά τα 2 νομίζω όμως πως είναι γόνιμα τώρα για το ποιος τελικά είναι ο πατέρας δεν ξέρω! :/

----------


## blackmailer

μια χαρά...νέα "μουζικάκια" στη φαμίλια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μιλάμε Μεξικάνικο έργο η κατάσταση ...  ::  :Party0035:  :: 
Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά σου και πες μας ποιο από τα δύο αρσενικά τα ταΐζει ?

----------


## vagg

αχαχαχαχαχα....του πρώτου ζευγαριού ο κανονικός τ άλλα τ κλοσσαει ο άλλος μια χαρά πάμε.....Μάριε με έκανες κ γέλασα άκου μεξικάνικο έργο....αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## vagg

Παίδες τα μικρά έχουν 3-4 μέρες που ξεμύτισαν ανεβάζω φωτο μ όλη την οικογένεια...ααα και όποιος ξέρει σε όλα τα ζεβρακια με μαύρα μάγουλα φαίνονται απο τόσο μικρά ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω με το καλό στο κλαρί!!
 Βαγγέλη οι φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνονται ...
Τα μικρά όταν θα βγάλουν πουπουλάκια και βγουν απο την φωλιά νομίζω θα ξεκινήσει να φαίνεται ποιο είναι αρσενικό και του καθένα το χρώμα ... υπομονή !!!
Καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βαγγέλη δες αυτό 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*μήπως σε βοηθήσει να μας ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία να δούμε τα μικρά!

----------


## vagg



----------


## vagg

ελπίζω τώρα κατι να γινε..φίλε Μάριε τα μικρά ήδη εχούν βγεί απο τη φωλιά τους...

ααα και Κωνσταντίνα σε ευχαριστώ για τον τρόπο που μου έδειξες πως να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφα Βαγγέλη, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

Πράγματι στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία το μικράκι είναι black cheek, φαίνεται άλλωστε. Απλά δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό μιας και στη συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη έχουν μαγουλάκια μαύρα και τα θηλυκά. Βασικά τα δύο μικρά που κάθονται στα αριστερά έχουν μαγουλάκια μαύρα!!!

----------


## vagg



----------


## vagg

ναι  :Happy:  kai το ένα είναι μπεζ για να δουμε!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πανεμορφα ειναι παντως να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## blackmailer

είναι απίστευτα ειλικρινά!!! να σου ζήσουν...είναι η πρώτη γέννα του ζευγαριού ή έχουν ξαναγεννήσει στο παρελθόν; άντε πάμε για την επόμενη φουρνιά τώρα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πω πω πω πολύ ομορφααα !
Να τα χαίρεσαι ...

----------

